# Any one interested in running legends?



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Is any one interested in running Legends cars on an indoor carpet oval in Virginia? I'm Ernie Padgette (Ernie P.); and I'm the new owner of Thunder Road RC Speedway in Gordonsville, VA. I'm trying to find out if there are enough people interested in running Legends to include that class in an upcoming race. I'd appreciate any info. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

